# CMP_MIC COMPLEX...do you recomend this injection?



## hogs4us2 (Mar 21, 2013)

I was told that a 1 ML, injection 3, times a week would help me lose weight faster on HRT.....Is this true?


----------



## DF (Mar 21, 2013)

hogs4us2 said:


> I was told that a 1 ML, injection 3, times a week would help me lose weight faster on HRT.....Is this true?



If your talking test I doubt it.


----------



## AndroSport (Mar 21, 2013)

Explain a little more please... Are you already on TRT/HRT? What dose?

HRT will help balance you out if you need it and it will over time help you lose fat and build muscle but if you are talking about adding another compound to your TRT regimen please be clear on what it is. Thanks.


----------



## hogs4us2 (Mar 21, 2013)

I just started CYP Test, and was told that if I also took 1 ML, 3, times a week of CMP_MIC COMPLEX it would help with weight lose?

I've googeld it and looks like its just a B12 with some other stuff?


----------



## hogs4us2 (Mar 21, 2013)

I am a white male, 46 years old and just recently started HRT, I was told that if I would take 1 ML three times a week of CMP_MIC COMPLEX that it would help me lose weight faster. I need to lose about 20 pounds.

I was just wondering if this is true and if anyone to ever heard of it or not


----------



## j2048b (Mar 21, 2013)

Ive never heard of an injectable that burns fat? Maybe im behind on the times. Who r u going thru for hrt?


----------



## grind4it (Mar 21, 2013)

No, injecting test three times a week will not make you lose weight faster than following your prescribed HRT doses.


----------



## hogs4us2 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies.......but this injection I'm referring to has noting to do with my HRT......it is a separate injection that was recommended its  a liquid called CMB-MIC complex .....when I google it ....they say its a B12 complex....

My question is.....has anyone heard about or used this Drug before?


----------



## j2048b (Mar 22, 2013)

if it is referred to as a lipotropic mic mixture then ive read a few things that say it will help shed fat...

"Lipotropic (MIC) B12injections with added B6, B12 and B complex.  These injections contain lipotropic fat burning amino acids and are an important addition to any fat burning, weight loss program. These amino acids help your liver process fat and excrete fat soluble toxins to help with weight loss, detoxification and hormone balancing."


----------



## hogs4us2 (Mar 22, 2013)

Yes that's what it is.....I was wondering if anyone else had tried it and if so how well it worked?

Thanks j2048b


----------



## j2048b (Mar 22, 2013)

No problem! If u dont mind me asking who r u with for trt?


----------



## hogs4us2 (Mar 22, 2013)

HRT on Demand out of Florida, Mike is my counsultant.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 22, 2013)

Oh haha yeah im with mike as well!! Cool a lot of us on here are with mike,

Now where is that complex listed on their price sheet or do they have a new price sheet? Id be interested in pinning it to see if it will help in fat loss and for energy its supposed to give


----------



## hogs4us2 (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm probably one of the few guys on here that had a real low Testosterone and doing this for more then just to bulk up....doing it to help aid in my over all health and well being.....


----------



## Cashout (Mar 22, 2013)

hogs4us2 said:


> I'm probably one of the few guys on here that had a real low Testosterone and doing this for more then just to bulk up....doing it to help aid in my over all health and well being.....



^^^ The best and legitimate reason...there are quite a few guys here with valid low T. You are in with a good bunch of guys who have a very measured and practical approach to improving their health.


----------

